# Barred owl in flight



## EricD (Mar 2, 2011)

First Barred Owl flight shot for me...I was pretty stoked. Caught me off guard but still managed to snap one frame. I was happy with the shot considering it was sunset and a shutter speed of only 1/500 sec.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the setting sun catchlight in the bird's eye! Nice grab.


----------



## reedshots (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice shot.


----------



## Davor (Mar 3, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I like the setting sun catchlight in the bird's eye! Nice grab.


 
Agreed, looks determined to get that mouse.


----------



## Miladymimi (Mar 3, 2011)

nice shot,  good reflexes


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

Another great share. Thanks.


----------



## jtee (Mar 3, 2011)

Pretty cool shot Eric.


----------



## Art Photographers (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, way to be ready to go. So rare.


----------



## 16ale16 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well this was a hard challenge... sunset light, shutter speed at 1/500... I think you made a great job, getting a great shot!
The light movement of the wings is giving me a sense of a non static image. You can see from this shot that the Owl is really flying. Some pictures are very still with the movement that is very freezed, but I like your capture. Even because the colors are lightly hot and the give the shot something more!!


----------

